# Expired Threads



## GenJen54

It seems this topic has been previously discussed, and I did search the C&S archives under "+thread," and "+threads," but still did not find the answer I was seeking. 

I'm curious why some threads, which have succeeded their "expiration dates," remain open for other posters. 

Case in point:  while perusing the F-E forums today, I came across one of the "Will You Marry Me" threads that tends to pop up from time to time.  As it was "bold," I thought it was a new thread and I would read it. 

When I opened it, I noticed that it was started in December(?) 2004, yet someone (mind you, a newbie with only 1 post) added to it _today_. 

Obviously, in the case of this thread, the proposer has already popped the question and his intended has either accepted or declined his offer of marriage. 

Just wondering why threads for similar "time-specific" events are not closed from further posting.  Obviously, they would still be searchable.


----------



## Jana337

Here it is. You couldn't have found it because its title was picked by one of our most imaginative foreros. 

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I'm curious why some threads, which have succeeded their "expiration dates," remain open for other posters.
> 
> Just wondering why threads for similar "time-specific" events are not closed from further posting.  Obviously, they would still be searchable.


Here at WordReference, we're not in the habit of closing threads just bcause we MAY assume a topic has been "successfully" dealt with... as we feel that a newcomer may see a thread and provide a fresh outlook on the topic at hand. In this sense we have an open-participation policy, if you will 

In other words, closing a thread ("unnecessarily", because certain cases DO merit this action) would put newbies at a disadvantage and would definitely increase the already high number of _same-y_ inquiries. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## GenJen54

Thanks Jana, for the link. My suspicions were correct. I should have "dug" a bit deeper for that "dead" thread.  

Thank you, too, Laura, for your input. 

Now I feel I'm making you all repeat the message.


----------



## Elisa68

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Here at WordReference, we're not in the habit of closing threads just bcause we MAY assume a topic has been "successfully" dealt with... as we feel that a newcomer may see a thread and provide a fresh outlook on the topic at hand. In this sense we have an open-participation policy, if you will
> 
> In other words, closing a thread ("unnecessarily", because certain cases DO merit this action) would put newbies at a disadvantage and would definitely increase the already high number of _same-y_ inquiries.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Well, I am really glad to hear that. In fact, I had the same question because the closing of this thread did not make sense at all, IMHO.
And thank Jana for providing that thread!


----------



## lauranazario

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Well, I am really glad to hear that. In fact, I had the same question because the closing of this thread did not make sense at all, IMHO.


You have provided a fine example of a thread that had run its course, providing all the translations that were requested. At the time of the closing, the Italian moderator saw fit to close the thread as the original topic had been fully addressed. 

A person wishing to translate another particular phrase with "buon compleanno" in it (_happy birthday Mom or Grandpa or Cousin Eddie_) should open a new thread for his/her specific translation inquiry. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Whodunit

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You have provided a fine example of a thread that had run its course, providing all the translations that were requested. At the time of the closing, the Italian moderator saw fit to close the thread as the original topic had been fully addressed.
> 
> A person wishing to translate another particular phrase with "buon compleanno" in it (_happy birthday Mom or Grandpa or Cousin Eddie_) should open a new thread for his/her specific translation inquiry.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
I wouldn't say that, Laura. Why should we open for so many same topics if it's just two posts (question - reply) away to get a simple answer. I'm sorry, but I don't see your point why we have such a great search function if we shouldn't use it? We always see replies where attentive foreros reply with "A similar discussion has already been discussed here: ..." or something like that.

All things considered, I wouldn't say we should open a new thread for each tiny question, although there has already been a thread about the same idea, but with a slightly-deviating question. 

Thanks for paying attention to my remark.


----------



## lauranazario

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that, Laura. Why should we open for so many same topics if it's just two posts (question - reply) away to get a simple answer. I'm sorry, but I don't see your point why we have such a great search function if we shouldn't use it? We always see replies where attentive foreros reply with "A similar discussion has already been discussed here: ..." or something like that.


The sad truth is most people DO NOT make use of the search function and they open threads to address their particular inquiries. Like you said, many a nice Forero will supply a link to a previous discussion about a similar inquiry.

But... failure to use the search function should not make it "impossible" for anyone to open a new thread and post their particular question... even if it's a subject that's already been discussed.

But then again, we're veering off-topic here. The original subject was why aren't threads closed after a "certain" period of time and not about _duplicity_ in terms of inquiries. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rob.returns

*I think the issue would not be if the thread is expired or not. *
*IT my own opinion, its whether if that thread would be relevant for future references or future use of a forero. If it would not be relevant its a waste of space.*

*I know this would be hard sorting out these thread and the process of deletion.*

*The decision would be on the moderators, they would have to agree or diagree on this.*

*Thanks*


----------



## Jana337

rob.returns said:
			
		

> *I think the issue would not be if the thread is expired or not. *
> *IT my own opinion, its whether if that thread would be relevant for future references or future use of a forero. If it would not be relevant its a waste of space.*
> 
> *I know this would be hard sorting out these thread and the process of deletion.*
> 
> *The decision would be on the moderators, they would have to agree or diagree on this.*
> 
> *Thanks*


I think we would disagree. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

There is no particular policy about closing threads, just a general practice to leave them open.  The only threads I've closed are those in which bad manners interfered with civil conversation.  Even then, I've invited the participants to calm down, and open a new thread on the same topic, or I've waited a few hours, and re-opened the original thread.

Is this the only right way to handle it?  Of course not.  If someone were to open a SP=>EN thread asking for the translation of perro, after five or six replies, all saying dog, I might close it.  A newbie using search (instead of the dictionary!) would see a good translation.  If they wanted to query about puppies, or hounds or something related, they would properly need to open a new thread.  

I think it is safe to assume that the overwhelming majority of threads remain open.


regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## LV4-26

I'm interested in that matter as I "revived" an old (March) thread just today. I was the one who had started the thread. My question had been answered as precisely as it could be and I was satisfied with the answers.
Yet, I felt I could still learn more from this topic, from a different angle.
This is the thread I'm referring to
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20777


----------

